# Camping recipes



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

_Edited by mod: This thread was moved to preserve the recipes here. Please list camping recipes and cooking tips below. Pursant to this forum's rules, no discussion, or requests._

_Cleaning up thread to include recipes only_


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

We always did things in tin foil packets. You take a piece of chicken, hamburg patty etc, add sliced potatoes, veggies etc with a little salt and pepper, or whatever floats your boat. Then you nestle it into the coals and let it cook until done.

heather


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Lots of cooking on the grill for us. Just about everything we do at home - hot dogs, burgers, steak, chicken, etc. We have a grilling basket for veggies that you would normally put on skewers; works great.

When we used to go camping with our adult Sunday School class, the first meal together always consisted of a couple of large chickens tossed in a huge pot then each family would toss in two cans of vegetables - anything and everything. Came out great.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

one thing my kids LOVE... is bread " sticks"

take biscuit dough (I use the refrigerated stuff in cans for camping) roll it into a rope... and spiral it around a stick....
roast it over the coals (just like a hot dog) till nice and brown and fluffy....
for breakfast we often butter and dip em in cin/sugar mix.

really yummy EASY and kids think they are cool!


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

_Edited by mod: Cleaning up thread to include recipes only_

Definately take your cast iron. It works great!  

For breakfast regular old bacon and eggs are easy. 
For a crowd, I like to make biscuits and sausage gravy. I like spicy bulk sausage for the gravy. I make it in a large cast iron skillet.

For the biscuits I mix up some dough (bisquick will work too) shape into biscuits......oil a couple of pie tins, (cheap foil ones)... place biscuits in them, cover with another oiled pie tin (like a lid).

Wrap the whole thing in foil.

These are easy to cook over a campfire...cook for a few minutes on one side, then flip the whole thing over and cook for a few more minutes. They take aboout 10 to 15 minutes on a low fire.
I can get about 8 biscuits in each tin.

Another easy breakfast for several people is breakfast burritos. Heat some oil in a large skillet, add chopped onion (peppers if you like) cubed potatoes (even frozen cubed hash browns will work).
Add eggs and scramble. Wrap several flour tortillas in foil and heat over coals, turning over to keep heat evenly.

People can build their own burrito, butter a hot tortilla, spoon in some tatoe/egg mixture, top with shredded cheese, roll up and eat. Serve with hot sauce.

I've also made the burittos with sausage added to the egg/tatoe mixture.


Make a skillet with cubed potatoes, cubed onions, and sliced smoked sausage. Fry til tatoes are golden, Serve with scrambled eggs.

For suppers...
Marinade meat before you go....double bag in zip lock bags and keep on ice.
I like cooking pork tenderloins, they are easy to marinade overnight and take about 20 minutes to cook over a medium hot fire.
Also marinaded chicken breasts are pretty good.
Potatoes split down the middle with a slice of bacon, onion and salt and pepper added.......then wrapped in foil. These cook right on the coals.

Onions are good, hollowed out and filled with a meatloaf mixture, then wrapped in foil. These take almost an hour to bake. Turn often to keep from burning.


Large foil packets of veggies, I like summer squash, tatoes, onions and broccoli mixed together with a minced clove of garlic, salt and pepper and several TBs of butter. These take about 20 minutes to cook over medium coals. 


We go through a lot of brats too. Simmer them in beer (or water), remove and cook over coals til cooked through. Serve with a spicy mustard.

If you have access to a covered grill, whole chickens or turkeys take about 2 hours with indirect heat. I use a dry rub on them, move the hot coals to either side of the cooker, place a drip pan under the bird and cover. Keep covered for 2 hours before checking. It keeps the heat in.

Sometimes we take 5lbs of shrimp, cook in a spicy sauce in a large pot and serve with corn on the cob, cooked over the coals. Add some garlic bread sliced, buttered, sprinkled with garlic powder (or make your own fresh garlic butter) wrap in foil and let it heat over the coals while shrimp are cooking.

When we cook steaks or porkchops I like to make a skillet of sauted mushrooms, cooked in butter with garlic and thinly sliced onions..salt and pepper to taste.


If you've never tried it, fresh grilled pineapple is good. Slice it, place slices on grill, brush with butter and sprinkle with brown sugar, turn and do other side. 
These only take about 5 minutes. I love them, but the sure make the grill messy. You could use foil to cover grill rack.


I forgot to add....make sure you start your fire early. You will want the wood burned down to coals. It sure makes cooking easier. Or at least have a large enough fire pit to drag some hot coals over to your cooking area.
Take a shovel, hot pads and lots of foil.  You might even want to take some charcoal and lighter fluid.


----------



## HeavenHelpMe (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a great website, if you decide to go with the dutch oven (highly recommended!).

Byron's Dutch Oven Recipes


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

Bake corn bread at home and make ham and beans in your dutch oven. Also bake a cake or couple of pies to take along. You can make slaw and/or potatoe salad at home and take along also. Nobody asks where it came from. It is just good and adds a lot to burgers and hotdogs. Have fun.


----------



## Kay in Carlisle (Oct 20, 2002)

A long time ago, I found this site when our family was going on a camping trip. There was many neat things at the website.

Browse www.macscouter.com and select cooking.
From there are links for cooking tips, recipes etc. These are from Boy Scouts and are tried and true.

Kay in Carlisle


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i like marinating chicken breast, onions, squash and any other veggies of your choice in italian dressing (not the creamy kind) and cooking them over the campfire on skewers.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

One pot meals are easiest. 
For breakfast I call this a squamlet. 
Fry meat in your cast iron skillet. add onions and or garlic
While that is cooking, mix up the appropriate amount of eggs with cheese, tomatoes, mushrooms and/or whatever else you have on hand and salt and pepper.
Pour the egg mixture over the meat and cover the skillet.
Cook over extremely low heat till the top is solid.
turn it out upside down and cut servings from it. 
As cowgirl said, just bring the grill rack.

Another good recipe that is good for dinner. We call it glop ( it tastes better than it sounds).
Saute onions cellery and garlic in a pot. Add some meat ( I use cubed country cured ham). Add the appropriate ammount of diced potatos and just barely cover with water. Salt and pepper to taste. When the taters are almost tender, add grits to thicken and make a good glop  I know it sounds awefull but it is dang good. 
If that turns you off, you cannot beat a nice beef rib roast cooked over coals. For a four bone roast over indirect heat, the roast is done when the baking potatos started at the same time are done. You need a to cover them and use indirect heat.


----------



## Tareesa (Oct 16, 2006)

You could take ziploc baggies, eggs, and omelet ingredients that you like. Each person puts an egg or two in their baggie, plus their other ingredients, then boil the bag in a pan of water. Don't let the baggie touch the edges of the pan, because it will melt. Easy omelet that everyone can make.

You could make kettle corn in a dutch oven as well.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Just a tip I learned that I thought was a good Idea.
Take a dozen eggs and carefully break them into a quart jar untill all are in there, and then place a lid on. Place in the cooler and your eggs are ready dont have to worry about breaking or fussing with the carton easier to chill.When ready to use pour the eggs you want in to a skillet they come out one by one as you pour them they seperate them selves.No shells to throw away, or attrack animals.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I didn't open the websites to check recipes but here's our favorite.

Hobo Stew

1- 1 1/2 lbs hamburger
1 onion, chopped
1/2 green bell pepper, chopped (optional)
1 can corn
1 can beans (ranch or whatever)
1 can stewed tomatoes, any variety
small can tomato sauce
2 (at least) T chili powder
2 t. cumin

Brown the meat over the campfire & add the rest. Doesn't need to cook too long, maybe 1/2 hr-1hr. soooo good.
Read that if you smear diswashing liq on the outside of the dutch oven it will be easier to clean.

Patty


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

MY most favorite thing that everyone loved Was my POTATO TACOS!)
You have to start before you go

Brown hamburger, and season like you would taco meat. Put that in a ziplock (and if it is the meal the 2nd or 3rd day, freeze it, it will defrost)

Potatoes
Cheese
Black olives 
Sour cream

ANY fixings you like... 

Make your fire, and when it is down to coals, put your potatoes in (wrapped in foil) and let them cook. ONce done. put the potatoe into a bowl, and warm the meat on a skillet over fire... Dump everything on the opened potatoe... IT is filling and good!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

fried pork chops with fried potatos and ramps kill some branch lettuce and serve it with ramps.Take a cake of corn bead to serve with it.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

oberhaslikid said:


> Just a tip I learned that I thought was a good Idea.
> Take a dozen eggs and carefully break them into a quart jar untill all are in there, and then place a lid on. Place in the cooler and your eggs are ready dont have to worry about breaking or fussing with the carton easier to chill.When ready to use pour the eggs you want in to a skillet they come out one by one as you pour them they seperate them selves.No shells to throw away, or attrack animals.


This is a really neat idea!! I was going to buy those nifty little egg holders they have in the camping section but this would work just as good, actually even better because I don't have to spend any money! Thank you!


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

When I was in campfire we did alot of camping and open-fire cooking. Everyone's favorite breakfast was a Little Smokie sausage skewered on a stick with a canned biscuit wrapped around it then cooked over the fire. Scrambled eggs go great with these. Uhmmmm. No one can eat just one!!!!A real handy thing that my husband came up with is to not rinse out the liquid detergent jug when it is empty and fill it with water. We use this when camping or traveling to clean picnic tables, etc. There is not enough soap in the solution that requires additional water, but does clean surfaces, hands and anything that needs to be cleaned. Happy camping.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I use a lot of my stainless steel pans camping. Just be sure to put a dab of dish soap on the outside and smear it around before putting the pan over the fire. When your finished cooking, the black soot will wipe off easy as pie. I also use cast iron pans, but we grill a lot when camping too. I do a lot of pre cooking at home for things like cakes, pies, snacks to take along, then do eggs, bacon for breakfasts, grilled steaks, chicken, etc. with potato salad for lunches, and for dinner we usually do anything that can be put on a stick over the fire.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone seen the show campfire cafe? They did a cool recipe they called a dump cake using canned pie filling and cake mix. Here's a link,,they have a lot of other recipes on their site too: http://www.campfirecafetv.com/Recipes/Starter/BlueberryDumpCake.html
On the show they said you could use a disposable 8" square cake pan and put it inside of a large dutch oven on the fire.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

The favorite camping recipe at our house is a breakfast.

1 pkg smoky links, sliced into bite-sized pieces
1 can pie-sliced apples (NOT apple pie filling, it burns), drained
cinnamon
1 pkg Jiffy corn muffin mix

Place sliced sausage on bottom of ungreased skillet. Place sliced apples over them - I often make some of the slices smaller, more uniform. Sprinkle w/cinnamon (without sugar, it burns).

Mix corn muffin mix according to directions and ladle it over the apples, as evenly as possible. Cover skillet tightly and cook over low heat until corn muffin topping is done. Serve with butter and/or maple syrup. Start early, it takes quite a while to completely cook, but turning the heat up often resulted in burned sausage.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Orange eggs- cut a lid off the orange, remove the pulp, break an egg into it, replace lid -nestle it in coals for 10-15 minutes.
Eggs in a paper sack. You must have COALS, not flames. Use #8 or #10 brown paper lunch bags. 2 slices raw bacon in the bottom. Break 2 eggs over this. Roll the top of the bag and use your pocket knife to poke a hole in it. Suspend it from a stick over the coals about a foot to 18 inches. Should look like ,,^\o where ,,= coals, ^=bag & \=stick and o is a rock holding it in position. in 15 to 25 minutes you have cooked bacon and eggs, tear the bag open and forkem right outta the bag. You don't want any holes in the bag tho, if you have one the dripping grease will cause a flareup. If its just coals the paper bag will get crisp, but it won't burn till 451 F.


----------



## Sweetgal (Jan 9, 2005)

_Edited by mod: Cleaning up thread to include recipes only_

I have made apple pie over the campfire by using those what-ya-ma call it's (lol) I can't think of the name but they have two square sides hooked together with a long metal handle. I use two pieces of bread, a can of apple pie filling, and some butter (or margarine if you're being health conscious). Put some butter in one side and heat it over the fire a little to melt the butter then flip it over without opening it to butter the other side. Put one piece of bread on either side then fill with pie filling. Put the whole thing over the coals. Check it in about 5 minutes depending on how hot the coals are. When one side is done flip it over and cook the other side. It is done when the bread is browned and slightly crispy. Watch out, the filling gets really hot.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

_Edited by mod: Cleaning up thread to include recipes only_

To keep foods cold:

We fill up either milk jugs or 2 liter soda bottles and when the ice melts, we have cold water to drink. They last longer than cube ice.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

We usually take 2 coolers, drinks in the one that gets opened all the time & food in the one w/ice frozen in jugs. We freeze the food that can be frozen, also.

Patty


----------



## tucker303 (Jul 18, 2006)

www.adventurefoods.com tell em rob sent ya! I have known the owner for a few years. We started by trading plants in another forum. She sent me some stuff for Christmas and it is amazing how one can liven up camping food.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I learnt it in wilderness survival class...I also learnt that with wild foods there is a difference between edible and tasty! One isn't necessarily the other...
Use 1/2 gallon jugs or 2 liter soda bottles for ice. leave room when filling with water for expansion! Also pack newspapers over top of your food before putting the lid on the cooler. Paper is a great insulator- I have backpacked with a frozen steak wrapped in about 1/3 inch of newspaper and when I went to grill it on the second day there were still a few ice crystals in the meat!

_Edited by mod: Cleaning up thread to include recipes only_


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I made pies in the pie irons using Jiffy pie crust mix. I mixed & rolled it out at home and cut it into squares a bit larger than my pie irons. I also made it a bit thicker than you would for a regular pie. I just stacked the squares layered with wax paper in a zip lock bag and kept them in the cooler until needed. It worked very well and we liked it better than using bread with the pie filling. We also liked to use the pie irons to make grilled cheese and bacon sandwiches (bacon pre-cooked at home) and pizza sandwiches using vienna bread, squeeze pizza sauce, sliced provolone and pepperoni slices.

I got my cooler from Aldi years ago - its one of those that keeps things cold for 5 days, and I use half-gallon milk or juice jugs filled with water & frozen in it. I wish I'd bought a second cooler for keeping the beverages in separately.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

It doesn't have to be complicated or expensive. Cook the same things you cook at home, only you're outside. You can use a keyhole fire (fire pit shaped like keyhole)so you put your pans/skillets on the skinny part- resting on the rocks and keep feeding the fire in the round part. Use shovel or stick to move the coals under your pans.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

We call those what-ya-may call it's 'mountain pies'. So those thingies are mountain pie makers. They're great for making hot ham and cheese sandwiches or roast beef and cheese or what ever makes your socks go up and down sandwiches


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

our fav thing in the pie irons are Pizzas!
my kids make them all the time inside on the stove top lol

bread.....
pizza sauce...
meats, cheese whatever.. and Poof!

make their own and yummy!

also

peanutbutter and marshmallow fluff? yum!!!

of course pie filling....


or.. make some cornbread mix (we use jiffy)

stick in a hot dog..

poof.. corn dogs!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

World War 1 ration cake, perfect for camping....................

http://www.markjcooking.com/recipex.php/70668




.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Easiest Ever Dutch Oven Cobbler

2 Cans of Pie Filling (your choice)
1 Cake Mix, dry (your choice)
1 Can or Bottle of Soda (your choice)

Spread pie filling in bottom of foil lined dutch oven. Mix cake mix with soda then spread over pie filling. Bake with coals on top and bottom, more on top, for about half an hour or until done. 

We used peach with a yellow cake mix and Sprite and blueberry with a french vanilla cake mix and Sprite. Both were delicious and super easy. Next I want to try raspberry with chocolate cake mix and Sprite.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

When we camp I try to always have a pot of water over the fire. Funny how a ladle full of hot water in the handwashing bowl can make things much more pleasant. 

With regard to the omlettes in ziplock bags - use a heavy weight bag like the freezer type - much less likely to melt. Also, these bags work really well as a camp 'microwave'. Put leftovers in the zip locks, then pop into that pot of ever-hot water, few minutes later that last piece of toast, pancake, muffin, or even stuff like beans or vegetables - is warmed up, without dirtying a pot or fry pan, and if you eat out of the bags - even fewer dishes.

A variation on the pies - pita bread spread with cream cheese, then pie filler of your choice, wrap in foil and place in coals.

Whistling apples must be cooked in the dark. Put an apple on the end of a stick. Cook it in the fire until it whistles. Have a bowl of brown sugar and cinnamon to dip it in. If you cook these in daylight kids won't eat them. The skin gets very black and looks quite gross.

To amuse kids and get them to eat, do spider dogs. Make cuts on two ends of a weiner cross ways to about 1/3 of the weiner, keeping the centre intact to put the stick through. When you cook these over the fire, the four 'legs' on either side curl up and it looks like a spider.

With the foil dinners, don't get stuck on just potatoes and carrots to go with the meat. One summer our favorite was chicken seasoned with chinese spice, celery, mushrooms, bean sprouts. Crunch chinese fried noodles from a can on the side.

The biscuits that were mentioned earlier - try doing them in your new dutch oven, but put some butter in the bottom of the pot, and a bit of brown sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

Pudgie Turtles

These are to die for. I learned to make these at BOW campfire cooking class so I can't take credit for the recipe. You need a pie iron. I've made these over a campfire and in our fireplace. Warning: these are extremely addictive.

Ingredients:

Â· Refrigerated biscuits
Â· caramels - bits or chopped into small pieces
Â· semi-sweet or milk chocolate chips
Â· chopped nuts, opt. (I leave them out) 

Take 1 uncooked biscuit and with your hands, pull apart into 2 pieces vertically. Flatten with your hands, but make sure there are no holes. Place one piece in one side of pie iron (may need to spray pie iron with cooking spray.) Place some chocolate chips, bits of caramel, and nuts on top. Place other biscuit half of on top. Seal edges. Put on other half of pie iron. Cook on each side until biscuit dough is cooked and golden brown. Approximately 3-4 minutes on each side, depending on the heat of the coals.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Over the past 30 years my wife has become quite the outdoor chef. We cook anything on the coals that we cook in the house.
One desert that really goes over well when we are in the back country cooking for a group is, Pineapple Upside Down Cake.
We do it in 14" dutch ovens.
2 yellow cake mixes
2 cans of pineapple rings #303 can. Can substitute chunk if that is what you have. 
1 jar of maraschino cherries
1/2 cup of butter (1 stick)
1 1/4 cup of brown sugar. Use to taste. When cooking for clients we like saucey 
foods. This will turn into a nice glaze so don't make the mistake of skimping on this.
Aluminum foil (Extra heavy duty for better cleanup)
Line the oven with foil up onto the sides.
Open the pineapple and use the juice in place of part of the water when mixing the 
cakes up. Mix them now.
Warm the oven and melt the butter into the bottom. Remove from the coals after 
doing this.
Sprinkle brown sugar over butter, evenly spreading accross the bottom surface of the
oven.
Arrange pineapple rings in the bottom. Put a cherry in the center of each pineapple ring. If you have a few extra they can be put in the gaps between the rings. Throw the extra rings on the grill. They are a nice sweet.
Gently pour in the cake mixes without disturbing the pineapple.
Cover the oven and place along side the coals.
As with baking anything in a dutch oven, using more heat on the top than on the bottom works best. Especially with sugars.
The first few times it works best to use charcoal brickets (Kingsford brand)
To determine the # of brickets you need use this rule of thumb.
Use oven diameter + 2 on the top and diameter -2 underneath. Example for a 14" 
oven. 16 on top, 12 on the bottom. This will give you approximately a 350 degrees. Every 2 coals top and bottom, adds 50 degrees. If you are stacking your ovens the top oven won't need as many brickets due to the rising heat from the lower ovens.
Rotate the oven over and the lid, 180 degrees, half way through the cooking process. This helps cook the cake more evenly. Add 4 when outside in the winter.
Resist looking at the cake. When it smells done its done. I'm not going to tell you how long this is due to outdoor temperature differences.
The cake is done when it is pulling away from the sides of the oven. If you have a toothpick, you can stick it in the cake. If it comes out, clean, its done.
Let it cool to where you can safely handle the oven with gloved hands. Use an aluminum foil covered board or the back of a large pizza pan. I use a 1/4" plywood disk. Set it on top of the uncovered oven. Grab it together and quickly flip the oven over to put it disk side down. You will feel the cake dilodge. Slowly pull off the oven to reveal your masterpiece. The foil usually stays with the cake and can be removed next.
Cut and serve while warm with ice cream of whipped cream.
This is my kind of birthday cake.


----------

